
Middle-Class Families Feel More Squeezed by Rising U.S. Rents - jseliger
http://www.wsj.com/articles/middle-class-families-feel-more-squeezed-by-rising-u-s-rents-1462738692
======
jseliger
... this is another way that parochial land-use policies that inhibit supply
growth harm people and the country as a whole:
[http://jakeseliger.com/2015/09/24/do-millennials-have-a-
futu...](http://jakeseliger.com/2015/09/24/do-millennials-have-a-future-in-
seattle-do-millennials-have-a-future-in-any-superstar-cities).

